#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  serieuze dame

## rachid35

Salamolaikom ben op zoek naar een vrouw vanaf 30 jaar mag een jaartje meer of minder zijn dan mijn leeftijd om elkaar te leren kennen en iets moois opbouwen. Ik ben zelf 38 jaar berbers achtergrond spreek ook Arabisch zie er netjes uit en kom uit Rotterdam. Als ik je interesse heb gewekt pm mij dan om verder contact te maken.

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------

